# Biggest difference in a 5.5in and a 7in barrel on a Model 41 S&W



## theycallmejam (Jan 22, 2012)

I was doing some research on my next pistol purchase, and have concluded that I want a .22 pistol. I see that S&W has 3 or 4 different .22 guns. From the 
under 300 to over a grand. I can understand some of the differences. But what would be the barrel lengths differences? Would it make that much of a diff? 
I am kinda wanting to maybe someday do some recreational Competitive shooting. Thoughts?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well for one ...the longer the barrel the more acurrate the "weapon" can be.
The shooter is another story........


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The longer barrel makes it a bit more muzzle heavy which helps some shooters and it gives you a more refined sight picture. We had a money shoot twice a year at the Gateway Dynamite Shoot. Bullseye, slowfire and I won it 11 times in a row one year with a 5.5 inch Ruger MarkII Target pistol with a 5.5 inch barrel so I guess it would be personal preference for barrel length.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

The longer barrel gives the shooter a longer sight radius, which tends to enhance accuracy.... another way of saying what scooter said... The S&W Model 41 has a reputation for being a very accurate gun, with either barrel.


----------



## theycallmejam (Jan 22, 2012)

i thought that was it, but just wanted to make sure


----------

